# 10" Bazooka Tube install in a 2014



## tbone (Aug 31, 2015)

I had a 6.5" bazooka in my truck, and loved it. Easy install and decent bass (for a 6.5" speaker). Hit very well inside the truck, and i'm at the age where I could careless if anyone can hear it outside of the cab. When I got my Cruze, I loved everything but the bass response. Having a trunk, and not just a little space behind a seat, I opted for the 10" powered version. I'm keeping the stock radio, and really only wanted to add more bass.

Now, I watched a nice little video on youtube [grrr, can't make this link work right https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5-y8hgSNtos ] for an install in a 2012. Seemed easy enough to follow. Now, I have the speaker strapped in, and power ran to it. Used an add a circuit to turn the sub on and off with the switch, but when I got to the bundle at the driver side kick panel for the speaker wires... I'm lost. It seems like there are a LOT more wires in that spot for my '14 than the '12 in the video. Mine is a loaded LTZ. I don't wanna screw up the anti theft/shut the car down.

Attached is a picture of bundle.








Well, its looks rotated to me the bolt on the right, would actually be up top. I wanted to tie into the rear door speakers (my car does not have rear deck speakers). Can anyone help me identify which wires are which?

Thanks,
Tbone


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

I have a 8 inch Bazooka Bass Tube I had in my 2011 and took out after it was totaled Need to buy a new wire harness kit just haven't done it yet.


----------



## EcoCruzer (Mar 4, 2011)

Try this link;
http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/36-a...e-help-speaker-wire-colors-pics-my-wires.html
Looks like the one I used when I wired my Bazooka into my 2011 Eco. Don't think they would change the colors of the wires from model to model or year to year, so this may work for oyu. I love my Bazooka Tube with the base stereo. It definately filled the 'bass void' in the car. Good luck.


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

¿I cant believe this many people still use and or have Boobzoka tubes??


----------



## tbone (Aug 31, 2015)

Looks like some good info, thanks for the link. I'll try again this weekend and pull it apart so I can see if make sense of it. 

Hey Eco, did you face yours to the rear of the car or forward?

Hifi - I had a "big" stereo back in the day, and could easily put something like that together again, but i just want a little thump in the seats. I've built boxes, and made nice little custom pieces, back when loud radios were just getting popular, but i'm just not into putting that much time in it. If the wires hadn't confused me so, I would have had this hooked up and running in just a few hours. The difference the bazooka tube made in my 2001 Silverado was incredible. For the space, price, and ease of install, it could not be beat.


----------



## zen_ (Mar 15, 2015)

hificruzer226 said:


> ¿I cant believe this many people still use and or have Boobzoka tubes??


I'm probably going to throw the 50w 8" unit in mine. Bazooka sells a refurb for $100 on eBay. I can't imagine it's worse than the dinky 6.5" sub premium OEM systems usually have.


----------

